# The Secret of Time - Cinematic Strings Competition Entry



## TheoKrueger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all,

This was my entry for the Cinematic Strings competition.

Thought i'd share it because otherwise it would be forgotten and unheard forever! 

I hope you enjoy,

www.theodorkrueger.com/theok_the_secret_of_time.mp3

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## mixolydian (Dec 22, 2009)

Great, it's a winner, much better than what I was able to offer.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol kicks the living shit out of my entry!

Nice work.

Dan


----------



## musicpete (Dec 22, 2009)

Impressive! I liked it a lot! IMHO much better than the winning entry.

In fact I find this so good, I can imagine it being performed by a real orchestra (with some tweaking of the orchestration). My only gripe is the reverb: I prefer a less mushy and more defined sound.

Now if I could have only a microscopic slice of your talent, it would make me a 1000 times better composer.....


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 22, 2009)

I remember there was the young talent and the other winner. I liked their entrys.

But yours, very fine in a very fine context! I am very impressed!

Well done, Theo!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!! Your responces are overwhelming! 

I am very glad you liked this piece, thank you.

All the best, (And merry christmas! :- )


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! Get some choir at the end and real strings, that would make a fantastic film score!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot Guy! I'm glad you believe this piece is deserving of something more


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Markus!!!


----------

